# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антиспам  >  Рассылка спама от моего ящика

## gorill

Здравствуйте!Может,не совсем по теме,но не ругайтесь.Ситуация неприятная:есть ящик на Яндексе,причем не один год.С прошлой недели стали приходить разнообразные сообщения от демонов:мол,не можем доставить ваше письмо по причине неверного адреса получателя и приводят текст якобы моего письма-реклама разных услуг.Я не отправлял никакой рекламы,тем более московских фирм(живу в Таганроге).Написал в поддержку и получил краткий ответ:"Пишите правильный адрес".Блин,ведь могут и не только рекламу рассылать,а чего похуже от моего почтового адреса.Может кто знает,что делать-то? Всем спасибо

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## vidocq89

Написать письмо от чужого адреса это не проблема (правда распознать подделку тоже не проблема)...  :Wink: 
А вы точно уверены, что ваш адрес именно подделывают, а не шлют именно с Вашего? пароли менять пробовали?

Скажите на каком мыльном сервисе Вы базируетесь...?

----------


## gorill

"А вы точно уверены, что ваш адрес именно подделывают?" Отвечаю:Уверен.Машина домашняя

----------


## vidocq89

если подделывают, то не думаю, что вы что-то сможете реальное сделать, дабы прекратить это безобразие...
мыло сменить разве-что...

----------


## PavelA

@goril
Адрес попал в базу спамеров. Где-то Вы его засветили. 
Что делать: - менять мыло и стараться не выкладывать его в открытый доступ.

----------

